# NEX5n question



## djc1234 (Mar 21, 2013)

I am currently using a Sony NEX5n. I was wondering if anyone can help me with some of the camera settings. I have been trying to get pics of my daughters cheer completions and I end up with very few great shots.  They are blurred or only some of the pic is in focus. When I put the camera in "S" mode it is too dark. I am using the standard lens or the Sony zoom lens, I think it goes to 270mm. Any help is great.


----------



## billross77 (Mar 26, 2013)

I have no experience with the NEX line but am assuming that the principles are the same. "S" mode is shutter priority, meaning you pick the shutter speed. This is probably a good choice for a fast moving cheer competition. The first option I would try is to raise the ISO. If there is an auto ISO I might use that. The camera is not getting enough light on the sensor which makes it dark. You would usually slow down the shutter or raise the ISO. For you slowing the shutter much past 1/200 wouldn't be an option.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Mar 26, 2013)

Check your ISO setting, it's under brightness -> ISO.  If you're not too familiar with the relationship between shutter speed, aperture and ISO, I recommend just leaving it on Auto.  The NEX 5N does a pretty good job there.  Now check the bottom of the screen, there should be a number that is 1/something for example 1/200, 1/1000, etc.  I recommend trying to change this number to something like 1/125 up to 1/500 depending on how dark it is.  The ISO should adjust itself, and at that speed, you should be able to mostly get sharp shots of people moving.  

Just note if you use something like 1/125, it doesn't work as well for movement (you'll get blurring if she is moving fast) but if it's too dark to use 1/500 and the photos are coming out darker than you want, you have no choice but to use something closer to 1/125 or even lower.


----------



## djc1234 (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks for the response. I just went to a class especially for the NEX camera and got all the same info as I got here. It was well worth. Thanks.


----------

